# Schneebiken in Kassel



## Timboy500 (14. November 2010)

Hallo Leute =)

Ein Freund und ich hatten uns überlegt, wenn auf dem Herkules Schnee liegt sich dort mal zu treffen und im Schnee den Herkules runter heizen . Das ist natürlich noch gefährlicher als im Sommer deshalb sind Schützer natürlich Pflicht. Außerdem solltet Ihr euch sehr Warm anziehen und vll etwas zum Essen und etwas warmes zum Trinken mit nehmen und es wäre nicht schlecht, falls etwas passiert ein Handy dabei zu haben. Der genaue Termin steht noch nicht fest da ich jetzt noch nicht vorraussagen kann, wann auf dem Herkules Schnee liegt wird eine Woche vorher entschieden. Wer an diesem wahrscheinlich schönen Treffen mitmachen möchte kann mir ja eine E-Mail schicken. Wenn Ihr nicht aus Kassel kommt und trotzdem gerne mitfahren möchtet kann mich auch kontaktieren dann suche ich die Verbindung herraus.

E-Mail: [email protected]

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tim


----------



## El Butre (15. November 2010)

Timboy500 schrieb:


> Außerdem solltet Ihr euch sehr Warm anziehen und vll etwas zum Essen und etwas warmes zum Trinken mit nehmen und es wäre nicht schlecht, falls etwas passiert ein Handy dabei zu haben.


 
Ja Mutti !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timboy500 (15. November 2010)

Hihi


----------



## Prinzchen (16. November 2010)

Timboy500 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute =)
> 
> Ein Freund und ich hatten uns überlegt, wenn auf dem Herkules Schnee liegt sich dort mal zu treffen und im Schnee den Herkules runter heizen . Das ist natürlich noch gefährlicher als im Sommer deshalb sind Schützer natürlich Pflicht. Außerdem solltet Ihr euch sehr Warm anziehen und vll etwas zum Essen und etwas warmes zum Trinken mit nehmen und es wäre nicht schlecht, falls etwas passiert ein Handy dabei zu haben. Der genaue Termin steht noch nicht fest da ich jetzt noch nicht vorraussagen kann, wann auf dem Herkules Schnee liegt wird eine Woche vorher entschieden. Wer an diesem wahrscheinlich schönen Treffen mitmachen möchte kann mir ja eine E-Mail schicken. Wenn Ihr nicht aus Kassel kommt und trotzdem gerne mitfahren möchtet kann mich auch kontaktieren dann suche ich die Verbindung herraus.
> 
> ...



Ich fahr nur bei Neumond, sonst taugt das nicht...


----------



## Langamer (16. November 2010)

dabei, bringe noch 4-5 Kumpel mit


----------



## onkel_c (17. November 2010)

Timboy500 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute =) .... wenn auf dem Herkules Schnee liegt sich dort mal zu treffen und im Schnee *den Herkules runter heizen* .



na das schau ich mir an. besonders wie ihr die bikes da hoch bekommt .
ist ja mal gut, dass der kollege keinen st..eifen hat, sonst würdet ihr vermutlich erst richtung meißner wieder aufschlagen


----------



## Timboy500 (17. November 2010)

Langsamer das freut mich =) Den genauen Termin werde ich noch bekannt geben.

Wie wir die Bikes da hoch bekommen wollen ganz einfach im Bus ich hoffe der Busfahrer nimmt uns mit 

Ich wohne in der nähe vom Meißner da will ich entweder dieses Jahr noch hin, wenn kein Schnee liegt oder dann erst nächstes Jahr im Sommer muss ich mal sehen.

Gruss

Tim


----------



## El Butre (17. November 2010)

Timboy500 schrieb:


> ich hoffe der Busfahrer nimmt uns mit


----------



## Timboy500 (17. November 2010)

xD wir haben ja keine Rollstüle


----------



## Langamer (17. November 2010)

wir müssen 100% hochschieben  ich würd sagen, iwer bringt glühwein mit


----------



## Timboy500 (18. November 2010)

Ja meinste wir müssen echt schieben ? Ja Glühwein wäre ne geile Idee aber ohne Alkohol sonst fallen wir bei der Abfahrt alle um. Habe schon nicht so gute Erfahrung gemacht im Umgang mit Alkohol und danach Fahrrad fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langamer (18. November 2010)

wenn wir mehr als 2 sind. bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Timboy500 (19. November 2010)

Wenn du schon 3 -4 mitbringst und du sagst ab 2 müssen wir schieben dann müssen wir schieben oder wenn der eine Busfahrarer uns net rein lässt warten wir auf den 2 Bus und verscuehn dort unser glück


----------



## eracuter84 (19. November 2010)

bin mit dabei.


----------



## Timboy500 (20. November 2010)

Cool freut mich =)


----------



## OPM (21. November 2010)

Timboy500 schrieb:


> Wie wir die Bikes da hoch bekommen wollen ganz einfach im Bus ich hoffe der Busfahrer nimmt uns mit



Also mit meinem Spezialrad kann man auch bergauf fahren.



Timboy500 schrieb:


> Ich wohne in der nähe vom Meißner da will ich entweder dieses Jahr noch hin, wenn kein Schnee liegt oder dann erst nächstes Jahr im Sommer muss ich mal sehen.



Ich wohne in Kassel und von da bis über den Meissner sind's doch bloss 3,5h Fahrzeit.


----------



## Sam_ (24. November 2010)

werde auch kommen, hoffe nur die bus fahrer machen kein dicken sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timboy500 (24. November 2010)

Freut mich joar wollen wir es mal hoffen nea


----------



## xvx (25. November 2010)

auch am start^^


----------



## eracuter84 (27. November 2010)

so, was ist denn jetzt hier los? Schnee ist doch da!


----------



## Timboy500 (27. November 2010)

liegt net viel Schnee bin dieses Weekend in Kassel und kann aufm Herkules schauen liegt nix der Boden ist denke ich nur hart gefrorern und bissel aber das macht kein fun


----------



## xvx (27. November 2010)

also ich kann eh dieses w-end nit... müssten mal nen "festes" w-ende ausmachen^^


----------



## Timboy500 (27. November 2010)

Ja ich werde das datum 1 -2 Wochen vorher posten und wer kommt und wer nicht halt nicht


----------



## OPM (27. November 2010)

Auf dem Hohen Gras liegt 10cm Schnee.



















Mehr hier.


----------



## Timboy500 (27. November 2010)

Oha kay das mal Ordentlich ok dann rede ich mit nem Freund und dann werde ich die woche termin posten mh ich hoffe ihc kann mit kommen wenn ich bsi dahin hinterrad bremse habe ;


----------



## wuerzburg-rider (8. Februar 2011)

Es gibt viele Biker, aber viele fahren allein. Das will ich ändern. Für  das und vieles mehr soll kassel-riders.ucoz.de der Ort sein um sich zu  vernetzen. 

Außerdem wird es den ersten gemeinsamen Bikerabend (Film schauen und  kennenlernen)  geben. Samstag 12.2. um 19h in der Hugo-Preuß Str. 2 (Fröbelseminar).  Siehe Google Maps. Bis dahin ist nicht mehr viel Zeit, deshalb gib das  bitte an alle Biker weiter, die du kennst. 

Ciao Simon


----------

